

Future planes, cars may be made of `buckypaper' - babyshake
http://news.wired.com/dynamic/stories/T/TEC_BUCKYPAPER?SITE=WIRE&SECTION=HOME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT&CTIME=2008-10-18-03-35-31

======
hugh
_Buckypaper is made from tube-shaped carbon molecules 50,000 times thinner
than a human hair._

It's really time for a new social contract, in which people who read Wired
promise that they know what a nanometer is by now, and in which journalists
promise that they'll stop describing things in terms of the width of a human
hair.

Human hairs, for what it's worth, are between 20 and 200 microns in width.

------
delano
I'm okay with this as long as past planes and cars stay as metal or
fiberglass.

